# ?????for any soft plastic guy's



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Just wondering if any of you guy's could help me out I would like to know what you use for your worm oil. And how I would go about adding a sent to the bait.Thanks for your time and any help would be great


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

you can use the plastic softner for worm oil. and add the scent after you heat the plastic up.


----------



## rblake (May 12, 2005)

Here is worm oil.
http://www.lurecraft.com/catalog.cfm/plastic-additives/oils/worm-oil-quart:435
Here is scent.
http://www.lurecraft.com/catalog.cfm/plastic-products/scents
Here is a good web site if you want to pour your own plastics.
http://www.tackleunderground.com/


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Thank you guys for the help


----------



## eatwhatyoukeep (May 2, 2005)

makelure.com is a good website. They have a new tutorial where they use a putty to form the lure you want and then you make a mold and try it out. Good stuff


----------



## cedar1 (Feb 5, 2006)

you can add the scent before you cook the plastic or add it to the bag after you make the baits, doesnt matter. go to bears baits .com his scents are pretty awsome, a little goes a long way.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

cedar1 said:


> you can add the scent before you cook the plastic or add it to the bag after you make the baits, doesnt matter. go to bears baits .com his scents are pretty awsome, a little goes a long way.


can I use a sent from bang our yum's sent that you can get from a bait shop thanks for the help


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

[quote="Big" mark the shark;1302976]can I use a sent from bang our yum's sent that you can get from a bait shop thanks for the help[/quote]

honestly, the best thing to do is experiment.....add some (scent) before you heat the plastic. then try it after you heat the plastic, and try just a squirt in the bag. you never know what the fish will want, so make up a couple of each and go field test your new baits. let us know how you do/what you come up with.


----------



## cedar1 (Feb 5, 2006)

If your going to add it before yuo cook the plastic make sure its oil based scent, anything that is water based is a bad idea. Like I said bears has lots of scents you can use either way. BTW he has a deal going, buy two molds get one free.


----------

